# A wooden box--what would you make of this?



## Minimor (Nov 7, 2009)

This is just too weird. Tonight I was doing chores, had just fed some of the horses behind the barn & was coming through Echo's corral (Echo is our Morgan mare) to the yard for some more hay. Next thing she was looking down toward the end of her corral, at the pasture gate & the side pasture--her head shot up, then she was snorting and blowing and flagging her tail & sort of prancing around, and kept turning to look out toward the pasture. My dogs were out with me, but Arielle, the shepherd is just a pup & not real observant yet--she paid no attention to whatever was out there. I called my heeler pup, Lily, but she didn't come--she'd been with me a little earlier & I assumed she'd tgone to the yard. I didn't even have my flashlight so went on to the yard & got my next load of hay--then went into the house & got my spotlight. I had to take that load of hay out Echo's pasture gate, across the corner of the side pasture to the gate into the back pasture then I give it to the mares out in the back pasture--that's the easiest way to get their hay out to them.

The side pasture is 6 acres, all open, but there is a bit of a hill one place. The road runs along the front--very few trees there--there are trees along the neighbor's on the far side, on his side of the fence, and there are trees between that pasture & our yard. As I went across Echo's corral she was still prancing around & snorting, so I shone the light out the gate & across the end of the pasture. I thought maybe there was a deer or a dog out there, but I saw nothing. Had I known, I shouldn't have put the light on until I got to the gate. I went on out the gate & around the corner & then stopped to shine the light around the rest of the pasture.

Imagine my surprise when I saw something--two somethings--out there. There was a wooden box, and a few feet past it one of those 2 wheeled moving dollies. I shone the light around again & saw no one, so walked over to look at the box. It's just a plain wooden box, shaped like one of those pedestals that a circus horse would put his front feet up on--about that height and the sides taper in so the top is smaller than the base--only there's a circular hole in the top, maybe 2 1/2 or 3" across. I was going to take the trolley with me then decided to leave it. I went back to the house & told Mom that she has to come out with the other light & keep watch, I'm not going back out in that pasture by myself! While she was getting her jacket on I went back out to the gate, shone my light, and saw that the trolley was GONE. The wooden box was still there. I shone the light all around--there was no sign of anyone, and no trolley. CREEPY. The person had to have been lying down in the tall grass when I was out there the first time, or else he/she had run to the trees & hid when I first shone my light. Then as soon as I left they went back & grabbed the trolley & ran away with it. I don't know if they intended to leave the box, or if they just left it because they didn't think they had time to take it with them.

This wooden box is empty--I looked in the hole & there's nothing there. It's just a box. I don't know why anyone would be hauling it across my pasture, or where they'd have been going with it. My pasture isn't a short cut to anywhere--the neighbor behind us isn't home, the one across the pasture, well, I very much doubt he was trundling a wooden box across the pasture...he'd haul it home in his truck! Perhaps someone was heading to the pasture to teach one of my girls to be a circus pony??? In the dark???

I checked Lily's doghouse--Lily was gone. She's very friendly & so I figured she'd seen the person & went after him, & followed him when he left--I was thinking I'd drive around looking for Lily, and if I found her then I'd know who had been here. I fed the mares & then came in & called the police, and asked if they'd do a drive through the neighborhood. I told the officer that it's really nothing much, but weird & with it creepy. His reply was "some weird things happen, believe me"--oh, I believe it! He was out the other side of town but said he'd swing around this way a bit later. He told me that if anyone comes back, if there's a vehicle get a license number but don't follow--don't worry, I had no intention of giving chase to anyone, though if I'd caught the person in my pasture I probably would have shrieked at them to get out of there!!

After I talked to the RCMP officer I went back out & Lily was in her doghouse, looking very subdued. So, I don't know if she did actually follow the person off & they got after her to get rid of her, or if it was just coincidence & she just happened to be gone at the time--she's really good about staying home so I sort of doubt that one.

I do have to go back out later & check on the horses...I do not like people prowling around anywhere near my horses. I will take my spotlight and my trusty pitchfork and no one better make the mistake of being within reach! Wish I had one of those cell phones that is also a gun....saw that on TV the other night & thought it would be handy!


----------



## gimp (Nov 7, 2009)

That would creep me out big time. Time to get the shotgun.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 7, 2009)

That would really bug me. To think that someone was actually hiding out there. They could have grabed you. I don't think I would go back out by my self.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 8, 2009)

That's what got me too--the fact that they were hiding, & obviously closer than I thought. At the time I just didn't think of them being either on the ground in the grass or in our trees--I thought they'd left for some reason. I did expect them to come back for their trolley, I just didn't expect it to be that quick.

I have no choice but to do evening chores--at least some of them--in the dark. Normally I carry a little flashlight, from now on it's going to be the spotlight. What a nuisance. My cell phone will be in my pocket too--I usually don't bother carrying it when I'm at the barn.

The Mountie was here just over half an hour ago. He cruised around the area but didn't see anything; stopped in here & looked at the box--he thinks it's a birdhouse.



Now that he said that, yes, it does resemble a birdhouse, but it would be the biggest birdhouse I've ever seen--would suit a bird no smaller than a magpie!



And I don't know why anyone would be hauling an oversized birdhouse across my pasture.

The Mountie was just getting into his car to leave & he stopped & asked if I lived here alone. I said no, Mom's here too--and he wanted to know if we aren't scared to live out here on our own. I said only sometimes, when weird things go on. We do have close neighbors, so it's not like we're all alone at the end of a dead end road. Mind you, there was a time when our neighbors even acted weird....like the guy next door who would prowl through our trees as soon as it got dark....then he'd scuttle back to his house when his wife got home from work at midnight. I still don't know why he did that, but it stopped after word got around the neighborhood & back to him that we had "someone" prowling around in our trees.

It occurred to me that maybe this wooden box is a Christmas tree stand--but Mom pointed out that there'd be no way to water the tree once it was in the box, so I guess that's not it.

The box is now sitting out in front of the house with a pile of some other junk waiting to go to the dump--do you suppose it will be gone by morning?? I'm thinking maybe the person is sitting out in the trees waiting for us to put the lights out & go to bed so that they can reclaim the box? They've had to wait awhile now & can wait a bit longer!


----------



## barnbum (Nov 8, 2009)

Carrying a light would be a nuisance, but you can wear a headlamp. They go through batteries fast, but it keeps your hands free. LLBean has the best ones I've used.

Stay safe.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 8, 2009)

Do the ones from LL Bean have quite a strong beam, so they light up quite a distance? I have one--actually it's Moms but since she hasn't been going outside much I've been using it some. It's just a cheap one & doesn't have much range, much like my little wind up flashlight. My big spotlight is 1 million candlepower & lights up things a long distance away. Obviously though I need to look closer at what it's lighting up



Too bad people's eyes don't shine in the light like animals' eyes do!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 8, 2009)

eeeeeeeee! That is totally scarey. We get trespassers on our farm sometimes, scarey having somebody there uninvited. Sound's like a halloween story, your description had my goosebumps standing up.





I ditto the head lamp from LL bean from barn bum, love mine, wear it every day, can even muck stalls in the dark wearing it... so glad your dog came back, that would have been even worse to lose a dog. be careful and best wishes.


----------



## REO (Nov 8, 2009)

HOLY COW! That was WAY CREEPY!





I'm all boogered out reading that! I mean, WHY? Just way too strange!


----------



## miniwhinny (Nov 8, 2009)

Until you've figured out who and why I'd make sure that the horses are all taken care of before it goes dark and that you don't go out alone...go with your mom or get a friend over to help.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 8, 2009)

For my close up lighting I use the LLbean head lamp for working with the horses after dark and cleaning stalls and filling water buckets. For a search beam type flash light I use the sears 19.2 v battery flashlight. The battery is rechargable snaps right onto the bottom of the light and the light shines real bright and quite the distance. When my boys once got out I took to the fields using that light and found them and every other critter on earth. The night was full of eyes, that flashlight even lights up the little critter's eyes and will shoot way across the field. eeeee I have way too much imagination, if it did light up human eyes eeeeee goose bumps again.



Not making light of your situation, but I don't like going out in the dark anyway. good luck and keep your eyes open, it might not be the end of the story.... I have a friend that one day she found her halters laying on the ground in her barn and she blogged about how weird that was. Next night her mare and two lead ropes were missing. Happy story though, they did find the mare. Somebody went for a midnight bareback ride with halter and two lead ropes. Somebody called the police when they saw somebody with the mare.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 8, 2009)

Very creepy indeed! Don't think I'd be going back out alone in the dark for awhile



Do you think they were headed for your barn with the dolly? Friend of ours years ago had her barn cleaned out by some guys who cut the back fence, came in and loaded up _her own wheelbarrows _ to steal all the saddles & tack in the barn! Be careful out there - if you have someone prowling you sure don't want to interupt them again by yourself!

Jan


----------



## Minimor (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish it were possible to do all the chores in the daylight, but since the time change it's pretty much impossible, at least on the days when I work. Weekends I could go out early enough to be done by dark...but now I'm still going to have to go out later to take a look around & make sure the horses are okay. I wish my dogs were older & more interested in being watch dogs. Little Lily likes everyone so she'd leave with a prowler--I AM glad that she came home last night. If she hadn't I'd have been telling the Mountie that I want my dog back! Arielle will someday be protective, but she's only 7 months old, and a very immature 7 mos. at that--she looks impressive but doesn't live up to her image yet!






Anyway, on work days I sometimes don't get home before 5 and very soon it will be dark by 5:30, even 5 as we get a bit further into winter--so doing chores in the dark is pretty much required now.

Since Mom's knee surgery & complications she hasn't been coming outside much--and wouldn't be much protection anyway... I will be carrying my cell phone from now on, so I can call her and tell her to come out in the truck, or I could call the police without having to run to the house...and I'll be lugging around my big spotlight until I find a smaller light that can light up just as much...and I'll have my pitchfork handy.





But geez, I'd still like to know WHY, not to mention WHO. Sure wish I'd have brought the trolley in last night--if I'd known the person was hiding close by I would have. Then I wonder what they'd have done????





Here's the box--anyone got any guesses as to what it's for?









A friend was just here & said maybe for a flag pole to sit in? Or a mounting block? Or a block to use for climbing over the fence? I've wondered if whoever it was will come back & open a gate, or try something stupid with a horse...or steal something from the barn. I have a few things I'll stash away today, just in case--no use leaving them out to make it easy for anyone to steal. Whatever the box was for it wasn't for carting away any stolen loot, as it's all nailed together & they wouldn't fit much into that hole in the top. It's just weird, weird, weird.

I'm HOPING that whoever it was I scared them worse than they scared me; I'm sure they never expected anyone to show up out there with a big spotlight & now that they know I have one they won't bother coming back.


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 8, 2009)

What ever you do, just BE SAFE!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 8, 2009)

Last night was a very creepy night for me at work too (really odd things happening, more paranormal sort of things) - Was last night a full moon or something???

That is just creepy please be safe!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 8, 2009)

Whoa, Holly, that is creepy. Would it be kids trying to have a ride on your Morgan? Or (hate to say it) ride her away? Can you bring her in or closer to the house.

Or could it have held a small animal that someone decided to release or potentially be a trap for one?

I hope it's nothing and you see nothing more of whoever it is. Please be careful outside.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 8, 2009)

I have to agree that it looks like a bird house. It is exactly like the small owl houses that our state conservationists have put up all over our county here. But still...... who would be putting up a birdhouse in the middle of the night???


----------



## Leeana (Nov 8, 2009)

I think the best guess would be an animal trap? They may be wanting to trap animals on your property which would explain them sneaking around during the night.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 9, 2009)

I was thinking about this all last night after reading your post. Maybe you can get a couple driveway alarms, and post them around the outside of your property. Then if someone or something is wandering around, it will set off an alarm inside and you'll be aware of it. Kinda like these...

http://www.drivewayalarmproducts.com/

It might give you some piece of mind!


----------



## susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

That would be very disconcerting!

Could you put up a nature cam to see who's out there...or a motion detector flood light to make them feel on the spot...

I'd be extremely cautious for the next few days at least, just in case they left something else out in the tall grass. Also, be sure to shine your spotlight in that area from a long distance and make a lot of noise to avoid coming upon someone by surprise.

Can you take one of your dogs on a leash to keep them with you? So long as they're not running to them wagging their tails, this person won't know how friendly they are.

As for the cell phone/handgun, I'd be afraid that in my fright I'd mix up the two functions...call the prowler and shoot myself? In college, I woke one morning to the phone ringing, but in my grogginess I mistook it for my alarm. I hit all the buttons, trying to find the "off" button, until I heard a voice say "Ow, you're hurting my ear!" The friend calling me was not amused.

Take care!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 9, 2009)

That is creepy. No clue what that thing is, but whoever was out there was certainly up to no good! I'd be packing heat if I were you!


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a very active imagination but I was thinking last night.......Could someone be trying to snoop on you? Were they trying to install a bird feeder with a hidden camera in it to spy on you?

Regardless of why, please be careful. Too bad you don't have someone able to help you at night.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 9, 2009)

Any more news on this creepy situation? Please be very careful going out at night. You and your momma! Your story made the hair stand up behind my neck. Just be careful!


----------



## Minimor (Nov 9, 2009)

All was quiet last night, and again tonight. If we had boogeymen hanging around I didn't see or hear anything of them, and they didn't leave me any more boxes or anything else.

Kim, if anywhere were to try riding Echo, the Morgan mare, off they'd have a bit of a surprise I think. I used to ride Echo but haven't been on her in a few years. Echo doesn't like change, and has never been ridden by anyone but me and I don't think she'd take kindly to it--she'd decide she was scared of the stranger on her back. As well I think she would resist leaving the barnyard--I suspect if someone tried to take her for a joy ride they'd find themselves carted back to the barn PDQ! Or rather they might be on the ground PDQ and Echo would be back at the barn on her own.






So, I hope that's not what anyone had in mind, for their sake.

My cell phone, spotlight and 3 tined pitchfork, which is nice & sharp, still accompany me everywhere.

Susanne--you may have a good point about a cell phone/gun combo--I didn't think about how dangerous it could be.



I kept hitting the browser button instead of one of the menu keys, so had the web browser disabled so I wouldn't get charged internet time...it would be a bad thing, wouldn't it, to hit the trigger key instead of, say, the phone book key. I suppose it's just as well that my cell phone provider has never offered me the gun option on any of my upgrades!








SampleMM--I thought of the spy cam idea too (good imagination here too) but I don't know why anyone would want to bother spying on me...I even thought the box might be an evil token (like the little voodoo coffin on CSI Miami that one time) but really a big wooden box is kind of a cumbersome evil token so likely that's not it.

Still puzzled, and still would like to know who & why.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 10, 2009)

That is creepy!

You know what that looks like? A patio umbrella stand. Homemade, of course!

Lucy


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 11, 2009)

How is everything? Hopefully, there haven't been anymore problems. Did they come back for the box? Or have you gotten rid of it? Keep safe out there!!!


----------



## Minimor (Nov 11, 2009)

I wish someone would have come for the box....when I was around. That way I'd know who it was....and could ask what the box is supposed to be! Plus I could give the person a lecture on the rudeness of trespassing! But no, the box is still here; I'm going to tear it apart and use the plyboard elsewhere



and throw away the top with its hole. Today Mom & I drove out of the yard to go around to the side pasture and as we were pulling onto the road a neighbor came walking up. We waved & continued on--this guy often walks/jogs around the block here, but to my surprise when we got out in the pasture he was not continuing on his walk--he must have stopped at our yard & went back. Hmmmm, I thought perhaps the box is his & it will be gone when we get back to the yard. It wasn't. But, if I don't get it torn apart now I'm going to move it. If he walked into the yard & saw where it was, it won't be there tonight if he were to come back for it. But of course he may not be the culprit at all.

The day after the bogeyman was here when I went out in the side pasture there was a set of quad tire marks across the pasture--they came in the gate, drove out & swung around past where the box had been & then left again. I could not tell, though, if they were made sometime that night or if they'd been there awhile--unless I went out further into the pasture they weren't visible, and I hadn't been out there in awhile. Regardless, someone has been out there on a quad & it wasn't us. I'm tired of people trespassing. Yeah, the gate was open (the pasture is fenced only in hot wire, which isn't on most of the time, too bad) but still everyone knows that it's private property. So many, though, just don't seem to care. No respect for private property at all. I wish I had a spike belt to throw out there. Even a set of harrows to turn upside down in the gateway. That would fix 'em. The gate is now closed up again so it won't be as easy for someone to ride in on a quad or a horse, though of course they can still go off to the side & duck under the wire if they want to walk in. Next spring the pasture will be fenced in better and the gate too will be a better one, one that can be padlocked--and will be. If that doesn't get the point across I will also be posting signs all around--NO TRESPASSING.

Still, as long as we don't get burglars instead of bogeymen some day, I guess we're doing okay. A neighbor 3 miles from here said today that a neighbor of his had their house burglarized recently. Burglars kicked the door in to gain entry--the wife said she could easily have been home at the time. It's worrisome not knowing if the place was being watched & the guys knew when no one was home, or if it was just luck of the draw that the wife was gone for the day & not home at the time. Scary stuff. There's lots of daytime burglaries around it seems--no doubt the reason the Mountie asked me if we aren't afraid to be out here on our own.


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe your neighbor was walking over to talk to you but you drove past him, so he went home? If it were me, I'd ask him if he's seen or heard anything strange lately and watch HIS face! Why did I get the feeling that he knows something? Maybe you did drive out and catch him looking to see if the box was still there? Anyhoo, it'd be fun to see his face reaction if you ask him.

If someone was driving a quad (or walking) on our place, it'd make me mad as h*ll!

Wish you could put night cams out there & film whatever is going on. Someone is up to something.


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, somebody is in the least a fruitcake and probably up to no good. I think it is supposed to look like a bird house. Maybe a nutty birdwatcher that did not want to ask permission to use your place? I also agree that maybe the intention was to put a camera in it to spy on you...but for what purpose? To get a timeline of your habits and later rob you? Maybe someone is sweet on you...in a very creepy way. I know my anatolian shepherds would have made mincemeat of whoever it was. I would consider guard dogs and since you have livestock a livestock guardian dog. There are several breeds to pick from. And I would be packing heat ( I have a decals on my vehicle and one at my back door that has a picture of a pistol and it reads WE DON'T CALL 911). If you are not comfy with a gun at least carry pepper spray at all times. I would be so curious I would put up some wildlife cameras. Definitely question the neighbor. Good luck!


----------



## Katiean (Nov 11, 2009)

Years ago I had someone put a road cone in back of my Ople GT (baby corvett). Since I was parking on the road I figured it would keep people away from the back of my car so I left it there. I would back up to it when I got back home. After about 4 days and the person figured it was not being used because the cone was not moved, They came to get my car. The neighbor cought them in the act of trying to take it at about 3am. When he went out to shut off his sprinkler (he watered late). The guy took off real fast. This was in a subdivision with really tiny city lots. I think I would be concerned about being out in the country with out someone helping me. I am not too far out and there are about 15 houses on my street. But, when my brother moved out and took his German short hair pointer (very protective dog), I got a BIG dog. I have a yorkie and poodle to sound the alarm. But when Charlie left I felt the need for a big dog of my own. After my neighbors killed my first attempt at a big dog I got a Great Pyerenees/Berneese MT. Dog/ Akbash mix. She will be 6 months old on the 13th and stands taller than the arm on the sofa. She feels that SHE owns the horses, chickens, rabbits, cats, small dogs and yes my mom and me. She lives inside and outside. For a bit she thought she was going to sleep on my bed with me. She got over that. But, I must say, I feel very safe with this dog. Though she is still a puppy, she is very protective and loves us totaly. I would recommend this type of dog to anyone that has livestock. I didn't like that the Berneese Mt Dog only has a life span of about 9 years. I am hoping that the GP takes over in that area and she lives to be 15 or so.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh great! Thanks alot! Now I'm having dreams about that goofy box!





But in my dream there were more boxes and I knew what they were for. Too bad I can't remember now LOL!


----------



## Minimor (Nov 12, 2009)

aw, Robin, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to give you nightmares!!



But it would have been nice if you could at least remember what the boxes in your dream were for!! I hope it was nothing sinister!

You know, I even thought once maybe the box was an evil token--anyone remember the CSI Miami show where they had the little voodoo coffin that was bad luck for the person that had it in his possession? But then I decided that this box was really too large to be a token of evil, so that isn't a likely possibility. I don't know who'd want to put a camera in it to spy on us--if that were the case I'd have to say GET A LIFE--they'd be pretty hard up for something to do if they were going to sit & watch me!

Mind you, once upon a time we had a next door neighbor who was sneaking around in the trees in our yard almost every night. That was freaky. Initially we knew someone was there, and it didn't take us long to figure out who it was, but we never did figure out WHY he was doing it. His wife worked evenings & he spent evenings in our trees--don't know if he hoped to see something, or hear something--or if he was just so bored it was something to do. He was just retired from the military at that time. The one night when his wife came home at midnight I saw him dashing across their yard from our trees to their house. Another night he sneezed when he was out in the trees along our front yard--that pretty much gave it away that our prowler was 2 legged & not 4 legged....that was very early on and at that point we were still wondering if we were just imagining things or if there really was someone out there--and then there was the sneeze. Next day his wife was talking to Mom, and happened to mention that her hubby had this cold he couldn't get rid of. Too funny. Wish I'd had a cordless spotlight in those days, I'd have lit him up!!



He stopped his skulking around after word got back to him that we had someone lurking around most nights--I'd told another neighbor, who told her Avon lady, who told her husband, who was a friend of our lurking neighbor. I hadn't mentioned WHO it was, just that "someone" was hanging around here at night. I guess that spoiled his fun because he quit doing it after that. Sigh. This is just a weird neighborhood I guess.


----------



## REO (Nov 13, 2009)

It was more of a *BOINK* I know what that's for! And then there were a bunch of them. Then I started taking one apart. Then my brain said "That's enough of that Robin, switch channels!"

That box looks like it's been around a while. Could it be to mount on a tree for lil owls or squirrels?

I'm a person that just HAS to know the WHY of things and if it was me who's neighbor had been creeping around the trees, I'd to this day wanna know WHY. Why do people do those things?

And yes someone going through your pasture with a dolly & box is bugging me LOL. Hubby says Whatcha thinking about? And I say nothing!





Show up at my house next Halloween wearing that box on your head and I'd die laughing!


----------



## Minimor (Nov 13, 2009)

Robin, if I showed up at your door with that box on my head, Halloween or now, now THAT would be WEIRD.





But no fear, the temptation to do any such thing has been removed--the box no longer exists. It is 5 pieces of plyboard out by my shed, and the top with its hole has been broken in half & thrown into the garbage. So, if anyone comes looking for their box now, they're out of luck.





I told my mom this morning that I should have taken the dolly that night & went across the pasture to the yard, grouching as I walked....loudly enough of course for the person(s) to hear....about how some people just have no respect for private property, and I'd post no trespassing signs but some people are probably too stupid to know what 'no trespassing' means anyway. She told me they'd have thought I was some sort of a nut. I figure that would have been okay--if they think I'm really nutty maybe they wouldn't come anywhere near here again. Of course it would have been more fun if I could have flipped the spotlight on & shone it right in their faces and said I'M TALKING ABOUT YOU!



That would have been fun!

I've considered going around to all the neighbors and asking each of them if they have a dolly I could borrow to move a washing machine--do you suppose anyone would actually offer me "that" dolly???





Meant to say--if that box was supposed to be house for some sort of bird or squirrels, they didn't appreciate it, because it hadn't been used. The inside was clean, nothing in there but a few elm leaves, fresh ones, not weathered, dried out year old ones--the box didn't have a hinged lid so couldn't be cleaned out, so kind of a funny bird/squirrel house.


----------



## susanne (Nov 14, 2009)

I know what your wooden box is...

...it's a butter churn for short, dumpy people! (Missing the handle, of course)

(Being a short, dumpy person, my mind just naturally goes that way...)

Really, I think we need to have a contest to see who comes up with the best answer for what it is


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 17, 2009)

Aw, you should have put it on Ebay! People buy anything on ebay!!


----------



## Minimor (Nov 17, 2009)

Well shoot, I never thought of that! I could have put the silly thing on e-bay, got some money for it AND asked the buyer what they were going to use it for.....then I'd have know what it was, even if I still wouldn't know what it used to be.


----------



## Seashells (Nov 18, 2009)

I know what your box is!

Just google wooden bird box and the first couple images shown are exactly like your creepy box!

It's a Bird/ nesting box!






I've wondered....if that creepy neigbor who use to prowel in the trees was planning on setting up a camera in box....

Years ago, we heard of some kids in the area who liked looking into peoples windows at night.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 19, 2009)

I saw some boxs like yours the other day when I picked up feed. There is a river park next to the road that goes to the feed mill (they make hay cubes) and they had one on each tree for about 4-5 trees. These boxes were a bit more of a rectangle than a squair though. The hole was the same too. I would think that maybe since they were doing this (moving the box) at night, maybe they were going to put a camera in it. Who knows. People are crazy.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 19, 2009)

It does (did) sort of look like a bird box, but bird boxes usually have a flat bottom (this one was angled) and they usually have hinged lids, so that they can be cleaned out. Otherwise they get used one year, are full of old nest & then the birds don't use them again. And they're not usually this big--this one would have been for a big bird! ike I said, if it was for the birds, they never used it, there was no old nest inside it.

Still wishing someone would come looking for it so I'd know WHO it was, but of course they won't.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 19, 2009)

Minimor said:


> It does (did) sort of look like a bird box, but bird boxes usually have a flat bottom (this one was angled) and they usually have hinged lids, so that they can be cleaned out. Otherwise they get used one year, are full of old nest & then the birds don't use them again. And they're not usually this big--this one would have been for a big bird! ike I said, if it was for the birds, they never used it, there was no old nest inside it.
> Still wishing someone would come looking for it so I'd know WHO it was, but of course they won't.


Good points. Yes the ones I saw had flat bottoms. Like I said People are crazy. Only they can tell you what they were doing.


----------

